# Boots ARRGGH!



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

On Monday, I went into Boots in my local town and gave in a film to be processed.  I asked for 3 day processing, as I was intending to return to the store, and pick up my film on Friday.

Today, hubby had to go into town, so he suggested, that check on whether my film was developed.  So hubby duly walked into Boots, handed over the receipt, and was told, there was no point in even checking if the photographs were ready, because the film is on 3 day processing, and the computer will not release the pictures until the 72 hours are up.

When he told me, I did a double take.  It is pretty quiet in Boots, so I suspect my photos, would have been ready.  Now I will have to go in on Friday to pick up the photos,  but it is the only reason I have to go into town.  I have to drive 5 miles there, park, pay 50p for parking, go collect the photos, and then drive home.  What a waste of time, effort and money, just because the photos cannot be released a day early.  It is also, seems to me, to be not particularly green to make me make an extra, completely unnecessary, car journey.

I understand in busy periods, that I might have to wait 3 days for my film to be processed, but in slack times, then I really feel, I ought to be able to collect my pictures, if they are ready.

How to upset a customer......method number......

Lorna


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Tough one, i can see your point as i can see there's.

I would in future just aim for the timescale given (3 days) and if they are not ready then, then play your face


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ridiculous!  Take your films to Jessops in future (if you have one) - their tills/computers have no such attitude and I got my reprints a day earlier, just because I was passing and thought I would check x


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Unfortunately, the only place around here to get photos done is Boots.  Well ever since Tesco stopped doing film processing(that annoyed me too).


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Tesco stopped doing them by us aswell, wasnt happy as they were the cheapest at 5p a print, now i pay about 11p


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Are they film or digital ones? I use Snapfish for my digital ones & they're good


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Digital, off to have a look


----------

